# What Magnification Magnifier Lamp to Buy?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a magnifier lamp, the fluorescent type for work on small scale live steam locomotives: . What magnification should I get. I find 1.5X 1.75X, 2X, 3X.

Then there are the type that have a large lens, 5-6", with a swing in higher magnification. 

Thanks


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Personal opinion... I have two 5" at 1.75X (from two different "surplus" stores so I got what they had). I wish they were a bit more (my eyes need all the help I can get!)... but... I have used a 3X and I found it (maybe that particular one) tended to distort around the edges too much. Dunno if that is due to poor lens design, grinding or just inherant in a 3X lens of that size. 

They are nice when I get used to looking through them while moving things... tend to move my hands too far and screw things up.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a Halo 4-5" dia lens with the ring flour. bulb for many years and it distorted except a couple of inches dia at the center. It finally wore out. I'm looking at the larger rectangular type with two 13W bulbs which would be 26W total about equall to about 100W. I going for the larger area for the larger focus area, for the benefit of my eyes as well.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use the little magnifier reading glasses. 1.5X is good enough for my 46 year old eyes now but may need to bump that up in the future. 

-Brian


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest the magnifying goggles used by jewelers and a good separate light source. The magnifying lenses follow the motion of your head allowing you to hold objects wherever is handiest for you. They have a comfortable headband to keep them firmly in place unlike glasses that just have stems over your ears and can slip off. 

A product called *Magnifocuser *was advertised for model railroad use for many years. I do not know however if this product was of the same quality as that used by jewelers. I believe the company is still in business. Also you can check out "Jeweler's Supplies". *Otto Frei *was one such supplier located for many years in Oakland, Calif.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the common 4" (?) round one with an incandescent bulb on one of these spring-loaded arms, a small hand magnifier, two portable lights, and the magnifying glasses, one side has an extra swing out lense. No, I don't use 'em all at once. I have used two, together, in various combinations.

The problem with the spring-arm one is, if you bump it the world goes wild for awhile. I find it my last choice. And it does distort from center toward the edges. First choice are the magni-glasses, Harbor Frt specials. The hand one I used at MAC. For me, the lights are indespensable, however. Getting rid of shadows helps as much as the magnification, sometimes.

Les


I forgot to add: All of 'em are of various strengths, none of which I know.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The magnified Jewelers visor I use is the Opti-Visor 
I have 2 pair and both have the 5x lens. When I was sawing gold 20+ years ago the 3x were fine. 
General rule higher the power the closer to your face. 
Order the 3 lens set, they change out with 2 screws (my antiques do) the headband is padded and has a head sizing wheel on the back! ....from fat head to cone....er make that a band adjusting wheel. 

It flips up out of the way and isn't very heavy and you can tighten the hinges 

Google; discount jewelrs supply. There are other brand names, I just trust the optics, set many a stone with them. 

I always got the light thingy in my way. I'd rather have great lighting and the magnifiers near my eyes, where I need them. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Richard,

I prefer the head worn binocular type magnifier, the one I settled on was the OptiVisor. The thing I liked was while you get one lens plate with the visor you can purchase separately additional lens plates of varying power, and they also have a loupe attachment available.









Lens Plate Mag.
Working Length
1 1/2x
20”
1 3/4x
14”
2x
10”
2 1/2x
8”
2 3/4x
6”
3 1/2x
4”


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was making forging dies, I used the opti-visor to free-hand cut my layout on hydrotels. I could be right on top of my cutter and it would come out unbelievbly smooth. Mine is almost forty years old and I still use it for my model work! It's a plate #3, 1.75 power, 14 inch focal length.

I'm going to order one of these for my Opti-Visor.

http://www.amazon.com/Donegan-Optic...m_indust_3


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you do buy one, don't buy it without looking through it first. I've got one that's usable only at the middle of the glass. There's just too much distortion at the edges. Usually, I'll just use a pair of reading glasses my wife got me as a joke for my 30th birthday a few years ago. Truth be told, of all the gifts she got me that year, that's the one I use most. (I still have a some time before I can avail myself of the AARP application.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris 
In the UK we have the £1 shop like some of your dollar or 2 shops and they sell eye glasses from one to four times i find these much better than lamp magnifiers. 

I wear varifocal glasses and most headband/suplimentary lenses do not work with them. 

I take them off and use the glasses only trouble when you look up you wonder what has happened. 

Dave


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By David Buckingham on 08 Sep 2009 06:57 AM 
Hi Chris 
In the UK we have the £1 shop like some of your dollar or 2 shops and they sell eye glasses from one to four times i find these much better than lamp magnifiers. 

I wear varifocal glasses and most headband/suplimentary lenses do not work with them. 

I take them off and use the glasses only trouble when you look up you wonder what has happened. 

Dave 


Dave,

That's an excellent point you bring up, momentary disorientation.

It is well known that many model-builders suffer from this, including my humble self. It can result in serious injury if the modeller falls off the stool and lands on the sharp stuff stacked around the bench, or the usually (in my case) unswept floor. I think this is an unpublicized reason that 'rolling your own' is a shrinking portion of the hobby.

I treat my condition with meds (taken internally) from a green bottle with a rather garish German label. I still fall off the stool, but it doesn't hurt so much.









Ol' Vulp


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your inputs. I'm going with an OpiVisor having been reminded of what really made the spring lamp magnifier so aggravating, a slight bump and the world started swirling as Les mentioned.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I also have an OptiVISOR and a complete set of magntification plates. They are ground very accurately and I find they have no distortion towards the edges. The plates are not cheap but neither is your eyesight. 

I also will use the OptiVISOR and then use it to look through a swing arm magnitification lamp with a fluorescent bulb. This of course increases the magnitication as a multiple of both lenses.


----------

